# Re: Valverde



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Valverde*

Sorry, ladies, but Alejandro is really going the way of the cue ball. (This one didn't seem right for Podium Girls). My girlfriend will be bummed.
http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/11853.0.html


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

This is a sad day indeed. :sad:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

il sogno said:


> This is a sad day indeed. :sad:


Why's that?? :idea:

I'm not getting it here. :mad2:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

He's one of my favorite racers. It would be great to see him win one of the major tours this year.


----------

